
Ask HN: Can you do this? - l33tbro
I have a lot of trouble answering when asked by an employer or recruiter &quot;are you able to build&#x2F;code&#x2F;create&#x2F;etc specific thing x?&quot; and it is something I have never done exactly, but could probably work out how to do after either eventually figuring it out myself or doing a 5-20 minutes tutorial online.<p>Curious how you guys answer this question.
======
lucozade
I would recommend relating it to something that you have done that is similar
or, at least, in the same general area.

Something along the lines of "Yes. I have done such and such and I could use
the same approach to research the problem. I could also make use of my
knowledge of tool whatever".

Fundamentally you want the answer to be positive, to show you understand what
it would take and to show that you have some relevant experience/skills.

------
sheraz
When I ask recruits this question, the only answer I like is "yes" because I
look for attitude.

Even a "yes, but" is acceptable because I know that they will have to learn on
the job.

The follow up question is then an open-ended conversation about how they might
begin to better understand the problem or research the solution.

If I get a flat "no, I can't" then I'm pretty sure I don't want that person on
my team.

I hire learners and thinkers, not automatons.

~~~
l33tbro
My stock answer is pretty much "I can't, I will figure it out". I guess I get
concerned because sometimes that's on someone's dime, and not in my own free
time.

~~~
sheraz
Everyone I hire, including myself, is learning on the company dime.

